# dislivello



## MOMO2

Ciao.
Sto chiedendo informazioni e vorrei scrivere la seguente frase ma mi manca una parola ...

J'aurais pensé arriver à la dernière étape du Chemin de Soulac pour chauffer les muscles: à ce que je pense là il n'y a pas de ... 

Se serve il tentativo di traduzione: Avrei pensato di fare l'ultima tappa del Cammino di Soulac per riscaldare i muscoli visto che lì non ci dovrebbero essere grandi dislivelli. 

Non mi serve la traduzione letterale ma solo la parola. Su questo dizionario non la trovo.

Grazie


----------



## Corsicum

_Dénivellation_ 
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/italien-francais/dislivello
Avant de voir le dictionnaire je pensais à tord que c’était : _Dénivellement (différences de niveaux)  ,_ je ne l'ai pas trouvé dans le dictionnaire ?


----------



## Necsus

Il Garzanti riporta anche _dénivellement_, in alternativa:
*dénivellation* *dénivellement*

_s.f._, _s.m._ 
*1* dislivello (_m._) 
*2* creazione (_f._) di dislivello.


----------



## Corsicum

Les précisions de *Necsus *sont toujours aussi pertinentes et claires.

Aussi : Quand il y a une alternance de montées et de descentes pour un circuit sportif, une randonnée, on parle souvent d’un circuit qui _comporte/présente/offre_ plusieurs dénivelées : 
_Il n'y a pas de dénivelée importante._
_Il n'y a pas de forte dénivelée._
_Ne doit pas comporter de forte dénivelée. _

*Je ne sais pas pourquoi, l’absence de pluriel me manque pour ce contexte ? , je comprend :*
_Ne doit pas comporter "beaucoup" de fortes dénivelées. Ce n'est pas une partie de circuit à fortes dénivellées._

Edit : Attention erreur : dénivelée est féminin, voir le message suivant de *matoupaschat*


----------



## MOMO2

Corsicum said:


> Les précisions de *Necsus *sont toujours aussi pertinentes et claires.
> 
> Aussi : Quand il y a une alternance de montées et de descentes pour un circuit sportif, une randonnée, on parle souvent d’un circuit qui _comporte/présente/offre_ plusieurs dénivelés :
> _Il n'y a pas de dénivelé important._
> _Il n'y a pas de fort dénivelé. _
> _Ne doit pas comporter de fort dénivelé. _
> 
> *Je ne sais pas pourquoi, l’absence de pluriel me manque pour ce contexte ? , je comprend :*
> _Ne doit pas comporter "beaucoup" de forts dénivelés. Ce n'est pas une partie de circuit à forts dénivellés._


 
Merci à tous. Je vais utiliser la deuxième


----------



## matoupaschat

Accessoirement (  ), en français, le mot est féminin . Je me rappelais l'avoir vu sur le mode d'emploi de mon compteur vélo et j'ai vérifié en me disant qu'il se trompait sûrement ...
Cfr http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/dénivelée


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> Accessoirement (  ), en français, le mot est féminin . Je me rappelais l'avoir vu sur le mode d'emploi de mon compteur vélo et j'ai vérifié en me disant qu'il se trompait sûrement ...
> Cfr http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/dénivelée


Mais tu as bien raison, accessoirement comme tu dis, elle est bien bonne celle là !
J’ai vraiment beaucoup de mal à la passer au féminin, pour l’instant je n’y arrive pas ! ...mais je corrige.
Merci

_____________________________________________________

Edit complément :
J’en ai relevé 4 au masculin et 9 au féminin ici … le fardeau de l’erreur est plus facile à porter à plusieurs, dont :
 
_Vers la côte avec un dénivelé de plus de 11,5 %. = verso la costa con una forte pendenza di più dell'11,5 %._
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,sl,sv,&val=506033:cs&page=1&hwords=denivele~ 
_Et le dénivelé. = e i declivi_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,sl,sv,&val=504633:cs&page=1&hwords=denivele~_
_Si, pour des raisons inhérentes au site et à la dénivelée = Qualora, per ragioni inerenti al cantiere e al dislivello da superare_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...sl,sv,&val=501805:cs&page=1&hwords=denivelée~


----------



## matoupaschat

Je viens seulement de regarder ta correction, et je me dis que tu as raison : au féminin, c'est horrible dans ce cas-ci ! En français, mettons différences de niveau et n'en parlons plus .


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, c’est une bonne suggestion.
Je n’ai pas consulté tous les exemples d’eurolex, il se peut qu’il y ai une tolérance suivant les cas ?.
Mais c’est intéressant cela peut toujours servir à briller dans les salons en reprenant un architecte prétentieux si il fait l’erreur !


----------



## matoupaschat

Une tolérance, je suppose que oui . De toute manière, c'est l'usage qui prévaudra . Il ne reste plus qu'à utiliser la forme qu'on préfère en priant pour que ce soit la bonne ...


----------



## MOMO2

Corsicum said:


> Les précisions de *Necsus *sont toujours aussi pertinentes et claires.
> 
> Aussi : Quand il y a une alternance de montées et de descentes pour un circuit sportif, une randonnée, on parle souvent d’un circuit qui _comporte/présente/offre_ plusieurs dénivelées :
> _Il n'y a pas de dénivelée importante._
> _Il n'y a pas de forte dénivelée._
> _Ne doit pas comporter de forte dénivelée. _
> 
> *Je ne sais pas pourquoi, l’absence de pluriel me manque pour ce contexte ? , je comprend :*
> _Ne doit pas comporter "beaucoup" de fortes dénivelées. Ce n'est pas une partie de circuit à fortes dénivellées._
> 
> Edit : Attention erreur : dénivelée est féminin, voir le message suivant de *matoupaschat*


 


matoupaschat said:


> Accessoirement (  ), en français, le mot est féminin . Je me rappelais l'avoir vu sur le mode d'emploi de mon compteur vélo et j'ai vérifié en me disant qu'il se trompait sûrement ...
> Cfr http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/dénivelée


 

Ciao. Forse avete ragione tutti quanti.
Da quando mi avete risposto io ho scritto il mio messaggio e ho poi ricevuto la risposta alla mia richiesta e ta-taaa in Francia, su un sito di randonnées parlano del dislivello al maschile.
Osservate qui. Si apre una pagina e vi invito a guardare in fondo, in basso, a destra.


----------

